# mangy yote



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Our House Beagle ran this yote under a shed behind our house this morning before daylight. 10-22 took care of it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang. He is ate up with it! You did him a favor.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Chupacabra


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

yea that thing looks sick!!! Chupacabra?????


----------

